# Rosen's or Tintinalli's?



## thegreypilgrim (May 15, 2010)

Which do you guys believe to bet a better text and why?


----------



## Veneficus (May 15, 2010)

thegreypilgrim said:


> Which do you guys believe to bet a better text and why?



never heard of either what are they texts of?


----------



## thegreypilgrim (May 15, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> never heard of either what are they texts of?



Sorry. Emergency medicine. I can't link right now as I'm writing from my phone.


----------



## Veneficus (May 15, 2010)

Looks like you would have to sell your blood and your first born for the Rosen's.


----------



## Stew (May 15, 2010)

I've had this discussion with quite a few people, especially preparing for a new course coming up.
A close friend who is a chief resident at a West coast hospital recommends both, however particularly Rosen's. We've got a copy of Tintinalli at station and it's pretty in depth but a good read.
Our intensive care paramedics recommend steering clear of either unless you want to go into medicine down the track. Knowing a reputable prehospital care book inside out, with A&P and pathophyisology is the line they go down.



			
				Veneficus said:
			
		

> Looks like you would have to sell your blood and your first born for the Rosen's.


+1 
I don't know what the USA is like but thank god I can claim textbooks at tax time, thank you Australian Government!


----------



## Melclin (May 16, 2010)

Stew said:


> I've had this discussion with quite a few people, especially preparing for a new course coming up.
> A close friend who is a chief resident at a West coast hospital recommends both, however particularly Rosen's. We've got a copy of Tintinalli at station and it's pretty in depth but a good read.
> Our intensive care paramedics recommend steering clear of either unless you want to go into medicine down the track. Knowing a reputable prehospital care book inside out, with A&P and pathophyisology is the line they go down.
> 
> ...



Where might one find a reputable prehospital care text? I've yet to find one. I don't trust anything in paramedics texts. For a couple of reasons. 

-Sometimes they're wrong in the sense that they've simplified something to the point where it is just wrong (CPAP, lung water etc).
-In a similar but slightly different vein they are often wrong in the sense that they've been simplified to a level THEY beleive paramedics should be at.. which is a problem considering almost all the texts are American -"Call online medical control" is not an answer.
-They contain information that is not likely to be relevant in the prehospital setting. Cherry red skin in CO poising, tracheal deviation etc.  
-The information is poorly laid out, poorly written and leaves me more confused that I originally was.
-Sometimes they are just plain wrong.

Tintenallis on the other hand is the answer of all questions and knower of all things. It should win a prize for being able to communicate information so clearly and concisely.

I've never read Rosen's but I've heard it compared to Tintenallis - I don't know that you would go wrong with either. I will always regret having spent 180 on Mosby's Paramedic Textbook in first year, instead of spending an extra 80 and getting tintenallis. I will be purchasing a copy of tintenalis, the very second I am employed so I can claim it on tax.


----------



## Stew (May 16, 2010)

Try the Textbook of Adult Emergency Medicine by Cameron et al, not a bad read and predominately Australian, it's been recommended by our ICPs.
What does your uni course recommend? 

Sorry to hijack.


----------



## Melclin (May 16, 2010)

It was a bit of sarcastic rhetoric, suggesting that a good _paramedic_ text doesn't exist. :blush:

I must look into camerons, I didn't realise it was our very own Peter Cameron behind it. Cheers.

For the most part, what textbook we want to use is up to us, we just have to learn the material? What material you may reasonably ask? One of my many frustrations regarding uni and even specific subjects, is the lack of a neatly defined body of knowledge with which to work from. I sure do miss A&P - "Missed week 8? No worries just cover chapters 5 and 9". 

It is no matter, after these coming exams and my paeds, obstets and mental health placements, I only have eight more weeks of classes before I become a real person.


----------



## Stew (May 16, 2010)

Melclin said:


> It was a bit of sarcastic rhetoric, suggesting that a good _paramedic_ text doesn't exist. :blush:


No no, I was following  especially regarding "call medical control" Different world over there.


----------

